# 8N governor problem



## cep (5 mo ago)

My 8N stars and runs fine at low to medium throttle but when the throttle is advanced to the point that the governor starts to increase the rpms the engine stalls out unless the throttle is immediately moved back to a lower position.
Does this indicate a bad governor or something else?
It was recently changed from 6volts to 12volts and a new carburetor installed.


----------



## Ford5610II (Jun 11, 2020)

Welcome CEP. 
I would try the following before attacking the governor:
1. Make sure the distributor is timed correctly, and is in good condition (points and contacts are clean, wires are good, points are gapped correctly, etc.)
2. Make sure the carb is adjusted correctly. Is your fuel filter and fuel system generally good and clean? Your description makes me think the tractor is starving for gas.
3. If those items are good, then I would tackle the governor linkage. Make sure the linkage is tight. There are some good videos on this topic if you google it.

Hope this helps


----------



## Vanman08 (Aug 1, 2020)

New carburetor? Chinese? If so, I would suspect it.


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

Theres a thread here with the ***** china carb fix...its all about the float level.

More pronounced problem on Hills.or rather going Up a hill.

I'd look into that first........rebuild the original pre covid carb.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

When you changed from 6 volts to 12 volts was the coil changed for one that doesn't need a ballast resistor or was a ballast resistor installed.


----------



## John Liebermann (Sep 17, 2018)

cep said:


> My 8N stars and runs fine at low to medium throttle but when the throttle is advanced to the point that the governor starts to increase the rpms the engine stalls out unless the throttle is immediately moved back to a lower position.
> Does this indicate a bad governor or something else?
> It was recently changed from 6volts to 12volts and a new carburetor installed.


Governors do not cause an engine to stall. A governors job is only to hold the engine back to a set RPM. The engine must want to run before the governor cares about it. Your prob sounds like it's fuel related.


----------

